# un pez pudiese haber sido devorado



## 涼宮

Buenas,

¿es posible escribir la estructura grefessen geworden haben könnte para expresar ''podría/pudiese *haber* sido devorado''?

Por ejemplo:

Ellos no pensaban que un pez pudiese haber sido devorado por un pez más grande.

Sie dachten nicht, dass ein Fish von einem großeren Fish gefressen geworden *haben* könnte.


Gracias de antemanitos


----------



## Dan2

Fish -> Fisch
geworden -> worden ("Der Fisch ist groß geworden" pero "Der Fisch ist gefressen worden")
haben -> sein ("hat gefressen" pero "ist geworden", "ist gefressen worden")


----------



## 涼宮

Hola, no entendí bien tu corrección

¿podrías decirme como queda de manera completa? Mi duda es principalmente sobre cómo traducir ''haber'' en tiempos compuestos.

Y no me fijé que escribí Fish y no Fisch, tonto inglés en la cabeza 

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Dan2

涼宮 said:


> ¿podrías decirme como queda de manera completa?


Yo diría, "Sie dachten nicht, dass ein Fisch von einem größeren Fisch gefressen worden sein könnte".



涼宮 said:


> Mi  duda es principalmente sobre cómo traducir ''haber'' en tiempos  compuestos.


En español e inglés, se utiliza _haber/have_ con todos los verbos (_he visto, he ido, he sido_).
En alemán (y francés e italiano), la mayoría de los verbos toman _haben _(_avoir/avere_), pero algunos verbos intransitivos requieren _sein _(_être/essere_):
_Ich habe gesehen_ pero _Ich bin gegangen, Ich bin gewesen_.

Lo importante aquí es que _werden _(con que se construye la voz pasiva) toma _sein_: _Ich *bin *gesehen worden, Ich könnte gesehen worden *sein*_.


----------



## 涼宮

¡Gracias! Ésa era la duda, ''haber'' es haben cuando está en infinitivo en tiempos compuestos y 'sein' era con werden . Eso era lo que me había confundido.


----------



## Dan2

涼宮 said:


> Ésa era la duda, ''haber'' es haben cuando está en infinitivo en tiempos compuestos...


No es cuestión de infinitivo contra verbo conjugado, sino del verbo:
Infinitivo con "haben": "gesehen haben" ("haber visto")
Infinitivo con "sein": "gegangen sein" ("haber(se) ido")
Verbo conjugado con "haben": "Ich habe gesehen" ("He visto")
Verbo conjugado con "sein": "Ich bin gegangen" ("(Me) he ido")


----------

